# AMH Test



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi does anyone know where Nuffield (1.26) and GCRM (6. send the bloods to for the AMH results I have had both done at each clinic and they are drastically different as you will be able to see although they come to the same result very low. I would be interested to know the laboratory names.

Also I would like to have my AMH done but with an independent clinic any suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## LoopyGladys (Apr 17, 2014)

Sorry I really dont know the answer to this. My AMH was 8.3 I think so on the bottom of the scale for my protocol. 

You could maybe ask your clinic to do another test because the results were so different but I'm not entirely sure if they would or not. 

Sorry I cant be more help.

LG xx


----------



## Vanilla Spice (Dec 27, 2007)

They will most likely send them to the Doctors Laboratory in London for processing but you can go to them direct.  Give them a call and see if you can do this by post.


----------



## Cornishtwinkle (Oct 1, 2012)

I sent mine to the doctors laboratory but you need to get a referral sheet to send off with the kit and you'll probably need to get someone to draw the blood. Also check out duofertility as they do cheap clinical tests including Amh.


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

GCRM send semen to Belfast - not sure if bloods go there too.


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

I asked Marco if there was anywhere in scotland who could do blood tests on a Saturday. (I was doing a 'natural'ivf so needed this) he said 'no, not even Ross Hall' - so they may get them done there.
Like the others said - most private clinics get them done at the Doctors Laboratory in London.
The private GP in dean village in Edinburgh told me that they fly the samples down early morning and get the results by phone in the afternoon.


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

thank you to all who replied - I have went back to GCRM and had my AMH blood test awaiting result letter in the post, while I was there I had my ovarian scan also - not good only 3 follicles growing on right, size 2-5mm & 6-9mm and 1 on left which is 22mm in size. I am therefore going to ask my own GP to refer me to Gyno doctor to see the 22mm follicle as it was on day 21 should not be that size I also dont hold out much hope for the AMH test which was 6.8 in 2011.


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Just to let you know that my AMH has returned at 4.3 pmol/L. The 22mm follicle was not noted I phoned asked why not nurse said they don't note the biggest lead follicle and she doesn't know why they don't.  I also see that GCRM Normal range has changed for my age group 42- 45 from lower 2 to upper  11 that was in 2011 my AMH was 6.8 therefore I was  in middle where as they are stating the lower level this year is 1.5 and higher 6.5 once again with 4.3 i in middle. I asked why the change and it's new parameters.

Something to me is just not right maybe it's me over analyzing

Gutted.com


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

FR,


There used to be different measuring systems used by different labs. They call them biochemical 'assays' I think.
When I first got mine done circa 2009, the numbers were lower than when I got another lest done circa 2010. The clinic explained that the industry was trying to come to a common assay so all tests were directly comparable. They said the absolute number needed to be read in conjunction with the range.


Not sure if that's what is happening here (partly because I assumed they might have got it together by now!) but if you were mid range with both then this might be an explanation.


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

GCRM send their blood samples to Rosshall for analysis. Xx


----------

